# Cody's first grooming



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody had his first grooming session today at 16 weeks old. I can see his eyes now! 

Before...


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

After...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job, that groomer is a keeper! And Cody is adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cody looks so handsome!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cody sure looks darling


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love it!!!! so cute


----------

